# COLOGNE's 21st century heart...the RHEINAUHAFEN



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*EDIT:* _New pics on page 2_

Foggy weather...very Novembery feeling.

Would you like to know more? Click here.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

A little more information...the 2 buildings in the distance in the pic above are both office buildings ("Kranhaus1" and "KranhausPLUS"). The one closest to the camera will house 133 luxury apartments ("Pandion Vista"). The balconies make it look a bit ugly but it's gotta be on the best places to live in Cologne. Right next to the Rhine and depending on what apartment you have, you can see the cathedral.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice photos, Kampflamm


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Fantastic shots! What camera & lenses do you use? (no EXIF  )


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. It's a Canon EOS-350D and a Sigma 17-70mm lens.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Another great thread by Kampflamm, keep posting my friend! :cheers:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice pictures of a city we don't get too much. BTW, is there a lot of construction Koln? The construction thread for Koln in German forum is dead


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots of a beautiful city.
the modern buildings above the old ones are something different.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

LtBk said:


> Nice pictures of a city we don't get too much. BTW, is there a lot of construction Koln? The construction thread for Koln in German forum is dead


There's definitely not a whole lot going on. This Rheinauhafen has been the biggest project over the past couple of years. There are some minor projects here and there but nothing on the scale of what you see in Frankfurt, Berlin or even Hamburg.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> There's definitely not a whole lot going on. This Rheinauhafen has been the biggest project over the past couple of years. There are some minor projects here and there but nothing on the scale of what you see in Frankfurt, Berlin or even Hamburg.


Thanks for the answer. Seems like Dusseldorf is where the action is in NRW when it comes to construction.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yup, there's definitely more going on there with the Medienhafen etc. Oh well, but Cologne is still a nicer place to live.


----------



## durden5573 (Feb 11, 2009)

Kampflamm said:


> Thanks. It's a Canon EOS-350D and a Sigma 17-70mm lens.


Strange...I have the same setup and my pictures don't look like this! 

Good job, keep posting the great pics/updates.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

You got any threads I could check out to contrast and compare?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice thread! Lots of very interesting modern architecture along the waterfront there.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yup, can't wait to take some shots during the summer time.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

You even turn foggy pictures into little masterpieces...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. I was actually really surprised by the general atmosphere of the place in the fog. Looks far more interesting than a regular overcast day. Now I just got visit the area when the sun's out and the third "Kranhaus" is finished.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

wow, there are some real masterpieces in here! :applause:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Those foggy pictures have a really nice atmosphere. 

Would like to see some shunshine and summer pics with hot girls on rollerblades and full cafes.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

interesting!.....lot of changes since the last time I was there.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Kampflamm said:


>


Woooow. It looks great with all this fog.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Südbrücke railway bridge:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Always amazing Kampflamm! And always making me fall a little bit more for Germany haha  

I really like this modern architecture near waterfronts. Those three big building are residential or office space? Or both?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The 2 on the left are offices the one on the right houses apartments. It looks a bit uglier because of the balconies.

New pics with sunshine. :smug:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

This big yellow block is full of apartments as well. Perfect place to live in Cologne.

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5558321075_1bb69dc9fc_o.jpg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Liebe Koln, ich habe Sehnsucht an dich  

Maybe in June I'll be again in DE, but just at South (Munchen) and Nord (Hannover)


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Skip Hanover and go to Cologne.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Detail of the Südbrücke bridge:










Hafenamt:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Stairway to a bridge...full of graffiti:


----------



## ElViejoReino (Apr 13, 2010)

Interesting city Cologne, looks great.
And incredible pictures!!! thx Kampflamm


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks.  More tomorrow.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen Promenade


Rheinauhafen Hafenamt


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Really cool modern development.



Kampflamm said:


> Rheinauhafen Promenade


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Südbrücke mit Gaffel Kölsch


Rheinauhafen Siebengebirge


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

The new water front really turned out very nice. Always assumed the Siebengebirge building was completely new. No idea its actually a renovated historic building.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It all looks quite cool. I just wish they did something with the river bank opposite the cathedral as well. It still looks quite dull.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Siebengebirge im Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen & Severinsbrücke


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cologne is such a beautiful, underrated city. Classical and modernity in perfect harmony.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Not sure about it being perfect but it sometimes gets an unnecessary bad rep. People from other German cities aren't really in a position to talk sh*t about Cologne anyway.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Rheinauhafen


Poller Wiesen und Rhein


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen


Severinsbrücke


Bayenturm


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen


Kranhaus Rheinauhafen


Severinsbrücke


----------



## JShow (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for update.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some very cool photography!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Rheinauhafen


Poller Wiesen


Rheinauhafen


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen


Kranhäuser Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great modern architecture along the river Rhine.


----------



## killer_87 (Dec 6, 2009)

It's quite neat how old starege buildings and modern office buildings are mixed and the big cactus give it a mexican touch awesome


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen


Rheinauhafen / Severinsbrücke


----------



## NKDZG (Oct 26, 2008)

Verry nice photos!!

Are you using a shift lens to adjust the anular lines?


----------

